# I have a 46 gallon bowfront. What kind of South Americans?



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 46 gallon bow front (36"x12"x12") it is 16" wide in the middle.

Wanted to get an idea of possible fish combinations i could do using south american cichlids?

Can you keep plants with SA Cichlids?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Can you keep plants with SA Cichlids?


Yes you can keep plants with many South American cichlids. Particularly dwarf SA cichlids which often live along the banks of rivers and creeks where the planted areas are found.

In a tank your size I would look at either a species only tank with a small group of Bolivian rams, or possibly two pairs of Dwarf Acaras. Or you could possibly try a pair of Dwarf Acaras with a pair of Dwarf Pikes. Other possibilities could be a pair of Keyhole cichlids with a trio of an Apistogramma species, or a trio of Dicrossus filamentosus and a trio of Apistogramma.

Or you might just like to go a pair of Dwarf Acaras or trio of Apistogramma and do a nice little community tank, adding in a couple of schools of tetras, having a bristlnose catfish or two (always good for algea control, especially in a planted tank), and possibly having a gang of corydoras catfish or a pair of peckoltia catfish.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

is it better to plant the plants first or get the fish first?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Plant the plants first. It will be easier if you don't have to fill the tank all the way.

Also, have you checked out the ideas in the Cookie Cutter Setups. They don't have a 48 bow suggestion but you could downsize the suggestions offered for the 55 gal.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I also noticed aot of those fish like water with a low ph. My ph is 8.2 out of tap. THat might be a pain to keep it below seven. I have never tried though. Also thanks for all the good recomendations.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> is it better to plant the plants first or get the fish first?


G'day *GaFishMan1181*,

Do you know about cycling a tank first?

You need to do a little research and decide what fish you would like, and come up with an appropriate stock list. Do the same with the plants. Have a look a round the few LFS in your area and make sure that everything you want is available.

Are you planing on doing a low tech planted tank with an appropriate plant substrate, or will be going with CO2 and high light levels?

I would set the tank up, plant it how you want, then cycle the tank which can tank 4 to 6 weeks, then slowly add your fish over the next 4 to 6 weeks, adding the cichlids last and all together. The last thing you want is to add one pair of cichlids and for them to establish the whole tank as their territory and for them to kill the next cichlids you add the following week.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmm...PH of 8.2!

It might be a little easier looking at doing a shelldweller or other dwarf African Rift Lake set up.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

> I also noticed aot of those fish like water with a low ph. My ph is 8.2 out of tap.


It would be best for you to pick Central Americans that like harder, higher pH or Africans. You will find it is too much trouble to try and lower pH.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I know all about cycling. I have a Lake Malawi African tank set up in the 46 gallon right now but they will be moving into a new aquarium soon. ( aceis, yellow labs, Albino Greshakei).

I was planning on using the 46 for another african tank but i really want to do something planted (the mbuna love the plants too much i have heard so they will not work out if i go planted route)

I have no knowledge about plants for aquariums. I can do any substrate that i need and also lighting is not a problem.

I dont know much about softening up water but is this difficult and will it take alot of chemicals?

I am going to go read some things in the library about planted tanks.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

after reading about the plants. I do not want to use the 46 gallon for a planted tank. I wouldn't mind using my 20 gallon for a planted tank though.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

There is a way to have plants without too much difficulty. I select plants that are low light and I don't plant them in the substrate. Even in my African tanks, I keep plants that are attached to rock or driftwood or planted in pots. I also have water wisteria floating in my 180 gal.

While I admire those that have an underwater green thumb, I know that is not me. Still, I've managed with a few types of hardy plants and like the results I've gotten. All my plants can be easily moved to vacuum the substrate. I combine them with plastic or silk plants which seems to make the artificial plants look more real.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

I found that SA cichlids that are tank bred in higher pH, are usually well adapted to the higher pH, only prob is if you're wanting to breed, they 'll only spawn closer to their 'natural' pH


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i think i will just wait until i get a bigger aquarium to do a SA tank. I had oscars at one time and really liked them. Maybe when i get a 125 gallon tank i can go with a SA.. Thanks for all the suggestions while trying to figure out what i can do with my 46 bow front but i think i am just going to go with another malawi tank.


----------

